# No guide after Friday 10/28/11



## chouseman

Just noticed I haven nothing scheduled to record after Friday. When I try to skip past Friday in the guide I get an error notice and an offer to update the guide - which I accept. The update takes quite a while (long pause at 1/3 complete) but seems to finish or at least left no error on the screen (I walked away and came back), after that there was still no programming after Friday. In fact the guide ends *exactly* at midnight. I'm pretty sure my bill is paid past Friday.

Checking System Info, all 3 satellites are green (119, 110, 129). I believe I have all the channels that are supposed to be there. The only recent change is I moved the receiver to a different room.

Since I don't see other complaints, I'm guessing it's me and not everyone, and so I must have a receiver issue of some sort. Any magic button combinations that solve this, or do I call Dish tech support next?

Oh yeah, this is a 722K, f/w L690.


----------



## chouseman

NM. Pulled the plug and restarted, and the guide goes to Friday 11/4 now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have seen this before too... every once in a while I'll have a night when something screws up and the update doesn't happen like it is supposed to.

Hopefully yours is that random thing, and not a sign of something else going (like the hard drive).


----------



## klang

Similar thing happened to my 722 yesterday, Wednesday. In my case the guide update worked OK.


----------



## tampa8

You are all wrong, it's because the world is coming to an end apparently on the 28th. :lol:


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Normally, unplugging the receiver for 10 seconds and rebooting will take care of the issue or running a check switch. If either doesn't work, it probably a hard drive issue. Thanks.


----------



## brucegrr

tampa8 said:


> You are all wrong, it's because the world is coming to an end apparently on the 28th. :lol:


+1 :lol:


----------



## fuzzface

I had the EXACT same issue last night on my 722K. It's weird because my FOX station showed "World Series 2011" at around 7 pm or so and by 8pm showed "Wold Series postponed" and the info indicated that the game would be played the next day. How did THAT update in the guide happen? That's when I noticed I couldn't go past Friday in the guide. Downloaded a new guide and all was OK.


----------



## garywiley

Over the last several weeks my 2 - 622's intermittently only download 2 days of guide content. I can manually download 9 days of programing. I have powered down both units, but the problem continues.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Are you just powering off the receivers or unplugging the receivers from the electrical outlets? If you haven't done so, try unplugging. If that doesn't work, run a check switch and let it complete the download process. Please let me know if that works. Thanks.



garywiley said:


> Over the last several weeks my 2 - 622's intermittently only download 2 days of guide content. I can manually download 9 days of programing. I have powered down both units, but the problem continues.


----------



## klang

Odd, this happened to my 722 again today. I was checking my DVR recording schedule and noticed it only went out through tomorrow, Wednesday. I advanced the guide far enough to force a download and it worked fine. I had checked the schedule yesterday or Sunday and it showed the normal period.


----------



## phrelin

It's happened to me four times since L7.21 was installed. It's not like it's never happened before, but it happens more frequently.

Also, I've done a Check Switch each time to start the guide reloading which works - I get the updated guide. But twice it didn't give me access to the scheduled recordings. A hard reboot (unplug) fixed it, but that shouldn't be necessary.

I haven't passed this on to Echostar engineering as I'm not sure my contact info is current. Perhaps someone else could do that?


----------



## klang

I went ahead with a reboot, several of my scheduled recordings weren't correct even after the guide update. All is good now. Guess I need to check more often.


----------



## garywiley

I have done several power unplug resets without success. I did another power unplug followed by a check switch and the problem appears corrected.


----------



## garywiley

This morning both of my 622 had incomplete guides. I have done multiple check switches and power unplugs, but the problem reoccurs.


----------



## garywiley

This morning both of my 622's had incomplete guides. I have done multiple check switches and power unplugs, but the problem reoccurs.


----------



## [email protected]

garywiley said:


> This morning both of my 622's had incomplete guides. I have done multiple check switches and power unplugs, but the problem reoccurs.


Hi, I would like to help with your loss of the guide information. Can you please send me a Pm with your account information, so I can review your sats & equipment? When you run the check switch test, then the receiver reboots, what messages appear on the TV? If you have the 3 digit codes in the top right it would be helpful. Does the message appear saying it is downloading the programming guide? Does the message progress at all? Thanks!


----------



## esl1885

I have been fighting this problem for a month. Go to bed with a 10 day guide, get up in the morning with a 2 day guide. Dish replaced the rx and LNB, same problem.

Now it has changed. Last Wed. I had a 10 day guide, got up Thur. and I had a 9 day guide, Fri. I had an 8 day guide, Sat. a 7 day guide, and today I have a 6 day guide. The end day and time has stayed the same, so I am using up the guide 1 day at a time, which means I am getting no updates at all. And it has quit deleting the BBMP recordings every night.

I am waiting on my 3rd receiver and we will see how this works out.

Dish says they have no clue and most techs say they have never heard of the problem.
But, I sure am finding a lot posts where people report having the problem.

Sam


----------



## phrelin

esl1885 said:


> I have been fighting this problem for a month. Go to bed with a 10 day guide, get up in the morning with a 2 day guide. Dish replaced the rx and LNB, same problem.
> 
> Now it has changed. Last Wed. I had a 10 day guide, got up Thur. and I had a 9 day guide, Fri. I had an 8 day guide, Sat. a 7 day guide, and today I have a 6 day guide. The end day and time has stayed the same, so I am using up the guide 1 day at a time, which means I am getting no updates at all. And it has quit deleting the BBMP recordings every night.
> 
> I am waiting on my 3rd receiver and we will see how this works out.
> 
> Dish says they have no clue and most techs say they have never heard of the problem.
> But, I sure am finding a lot posts where people report having the problem.
> 
> Sam


This has happened to me numerous times over the past couple of months _*including this morning*_. At first I thought my 722's drive was going. But now I'm 99% sure it is a problem with the last one or two firmware/software versions.

At times it gets goofier in that when I force a guide download I get the guide _but_ can't get the timer function to "find it" without a hard reboot, a problem I posted about in another thread.

And as I said there, I just got the latest firmware/software update for my 612 which altered the _*Dish On Demand*_ menu to conform with the 722's screen. Guess what, I've had one guide download glitch since then on the 612 which I never had before.

I don't have access to anyone at Echostar Engineering anymore, so I just put up with it in hopes the a DIRT person will pass on seeing significant multiple reports of this problem. As I said, IMHO it is a firmware/software problem that came along with the menus that give me access to the Blockbuster stuff I'll never use. If for some reason I cannot maintain our Dish stuff (and at my age that's possible), I can guarantee you my wife will switch to Comcast as it is a complexity that shouldn't have lasted five days.

Again, if a DIRT person reads this, the problem is in the recent firmware/software. You'll just have to take my word for it as it's been a few years since I've provided technical support to Echostar Engineering and can't give you an Echostar Engineer for a reference any more. I know what I'm talking about when it comes to computer behavior.


----------



## [email protected]

phrelin said:


> Again, if a DIRT person reads this, the problem is in the recent firmware/software. You'll just have to take my word for it as it's been a few years since I've provided technical support to Echostar Engineering and can't give you an Echostar Engineer for a reference any more. I know what I'm talking about when it comes to computer behavior.


In light of what phrelin posted and how many other are reporting this issue: Anyone having this exact issue with the guide disappearing, please send me your account information, let me know specifically what receiver is experiencing this issue, and for how long and I will the reports placed ASAP so we can get this issue resolved. Thank you!


----------



## dttruax

When was the L721 software downloaded? Been having intermittant problems where my guide will only show what's currently playing and what's coming on after, but shows "no info available" after that on all channels. Really screws up the timers for recording some shows or seeing what's coming on later in the day. Have had it happen 5 or 6 times over the last few weeks. Usually, if we don't force a dowload, it's fine the next day, but will happen again a few days to a couple weeks after. Like the previous poster stated, I'd have to believe this is a software/firmware problem since it doesn't seem to be only my receiver that's having this problem.


----------



## BobaBird

L721 started being released to the 722 on 9/29, all should have it now.


----------



## dttruax

Just unplugged the receiver to try to force a program guide update but it didn't seem to work. It aquired the satellite signal but then went back to the TV show we were watching. Went to the guide and it still said "no info available" after the show after the one that's currently on. Tried scrolling over and it said that the guide data was out of date and asked if I wanted to retrieve the latest data. Said yes. The "download" took all of 3 seconds and the new guide wasn't downloaded..... weird.


----------



## phrelin

dttruax said:


> Just unplugged the receiver to try to force a program guide update but it didn't seem to work. It aquired the satellite signal but then went back to the TV show we were watching. Went to the guide and it still said "no info available" after the show after the one that's currently on. Tried scrolling over and it said that the guide data was out of date and asked if I wanted to retrieve the latest data. Said yes. The "download" took all of 3 seconds and the new guide wasn't downloaded..... weird.


Yeah, that's part of the behavior pattern I was referring to when I said


phrelin said:


> At times it gets goofier in that when I force a guide download I get the guide _but_ can't get the timer function to "find it" without a hard reboot, a problem I posted about in another thread.


Everyone should respond to Dish Internet Response Team member [email protected] If I'm right about it being a code problem, I don't envy the engineer assigned to find the source. We need to get that poor soul started.


----------



## dttruax

phrelin said:


> Yeah, that's part of the behavior pattern I was referring to when I said Everyone should respond to Dish Internet Response Team member [email protected] If I'm right about it being a code problem, I don't envy the engineer assigned to find the source. We need to get that poor soul started.


I was going to PM her. I'm just a little new at this and was wondering when she says to PM her our account info, what info does she need (name, phone #, account #, etc.)?

Just found out that it did download the whole guide but to only some of the channels. Weird.


----------



## FarmerBob

Stewart Vernon said:


> -- Traversing the time-space continuum in liquid form.


What is the alcohol content of your liquid? I just might have to join you . . .


----------



## Grandude

phrelin said:


> Yeah, that's part of the behavior pattern I was referring to when I said Everyone should respond to Dish Internet Response Team member [email protected] If I'm right about it being a code problem, I don't envy the engineer assigned to find the source. We need to get that poor soul started.


Shucks, I guess I have been lucky since I haven't had any short guide problems.
However I was paging through my new 2012 calender and discovered that December isn't complete. It ends on the 21st instead of the 31st. Hmm, maybe it was published by the "Ancient Indian" publishing company.


----------



## tampa8

Grandude said:


> Hmm, maybe it was published by the "Ancient Indian" publishing company.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have been asked to help Dish with getting in contact with some of you regarding this problem if you are still experiencing it.

Can anyone who is still experiencing the problem with guide info as discussed in this thread please send me a PM. I will then follow up on how to get you guys in touch with the appropriate person who may want to collect additional data (like receiver logs) to help diagnose what is going on.


----------



## FarmerBob

Is that the missing guide or the sad state the guide is in general?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"FarmerBob" said:


> Is that the missing guide or the sad state the guide is in general?


Not sure I understand you here... This thread is about a particular episode guide data issue. If there are other shortcomings in the guide, that would be a topic for a different thread and not a receiver bug.


----------



## Henry

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Normally, unplugging the receiver for 10 seconds and rebooting will take care of the issue or running a check switch. If either doesn't work, it probably a hard drive issue. Thanks.


Ray C;

If others are having this problem, is it still in your mind that the hard drive may be signaling an impending failure? I ask because my 722k is doing the same thing. I've had this 722k for a month. I've experienced the problem two or three times in the last week as well as unrequested re-boots.

Last night I forced a download of the EPG (cold boot, followed by a Check Switch at around 10PM (M)). As usual(and after a long, long wait) I was able to see beyond the 22nd of December. When I checked it again this morning (8AM) I found no programming info beyond the 23rd (today). Somehow, the EPG shed everything beyond the 23rd. I don't really know when this happened. I can only assume it happened when the 722k performed its usual update at 4AM.

My wife is currently recording an event, but as soon as this is finished, I will force another EPG download.


----------



## phrelin

Supposedly Echostar engineering is working on the software related program guide issue that seemed to have come along with the changes made for the Blockbuster menu items on the 622/722/722(k) issues.

It is possible that the loss of guide or a failure to fully load a guide is drive related, but if that's the case, it is a different problem than the widespread guide problem reported in this Forum.


----------



## Henry

phrelin said:


> Supposedly Echostar engineering is working on the software related program guide issue that seemed to have come along with the changes made for the Blockbuster menu items on the 622/722/722(k) issues.
> 
> It is possible that the loss of guide or a failure to fully load a guide is drive related, but if that's the case, it is a different problem than the widespread guide problem reported in this Forum.


Thanks, _phrelin_. I agree with your Blockbuster time frame although I'm still running on L6.90. As usual, we won't be holding our collective breaths waiting for a promised software solution. :sure:

I also agree with your premise regarding impending hard drive failure. To me, when the behavior of a device is predictable, I too, lean towards a software bug.

I just forced a guide download and restored the rest of the nine days that were missing. I suspect (and will confirm) that those days will be gone by morning except perhaps 12/24.


----------



## TimCoh

Merry Christmas.


I am also having the same problem with the Guide going away. the one thing I am going to try is disconnect the INTERNET from the 722. I also think it is something to do with Blockbuster firmwares.


Happy New Year


----------



## Henry

TimCoh said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> I am also having the same problem with the Guide going away. the one thing I am going to try is disconnect the INTERNET from the 722. I also think it is something to do with Blockbuster firmwares.
> 
> *Happy New Year*


*Same to you, *_*Tim!*_

I don't have my 722k connected to the internet ... never have. But others may find your proposed diconnect results useful.


----------



## olds403

Noticed an interesting thing with the guide on my 722 today. I forced a download of the guide yesterday, today on the guide only some of the channels showed "no information" and then that was intermittent. I could scroll forward in the guide and the same channel would show "no information" for some time slots and would have information for others, there did not seem to be a pattern to it.


----------



## Henry

olds403 said:


> Noticed an interesting thing with the guide on my 722 today. I forced a download of the guide yesterday, today on the guide only some of the channels showed "no information" and then that was intermittent. I could scroll forward in the guide and the same channel would show "no information" for some time slots and would have information for others, there did not seem to be a pattern to it.


I've seen that too, _olds._ My guess is that the content of the EPG changes every time the 722 tries to update, be it automatic or forced.


----------



## phrelin

Just for the record, I had to force a guide update on my 722 today as it was downtown two days.


----------



## Mike109

I was just looking at the guide and it did not go through Friday night, 1-6-2012. And of course looking at future recordings displayed nothing for Friday night. Yet 5 days ago the data was there. The system asked if I wanted to update & I did do & now my scheduled timers re-appeared along with a filled in grid.

This also happened about about a week or two ago. I could understand if something missed an update cycle, but what would cause existing guide information to get deleted?

I also just unplugged/plugged the DVR, so I'll see if that eliminates this problem in the future. But it seems this is a recurring problem with other people.


----------



## jpeckinp

The problem is getting weird.

Today I have no guide info for after 6pm when yesterday it was all there because I had setup two auto-tunes for tonight.


----------



## Jim5506

Sounds like your nightly download of guide data is failing.

Force a guide download by running check-switch or doing a power cord reboot.

Receiver may need replacing if this behavior continues.


----------



## jpeckinp

Jim5506 said:


> Sounds like your nightly download of guide data is failing.
> 
> Force a guide download by running check-switch or doing a power cord reboot.
> 
> Receiver may need replacing if this behavior continues.


Who are you replying to?


----------



## olds403

Jim5506 said:


> Sounds like your nightly download of guide data is failing.
> 
> Force a guide download by running check-switch or doing a power cord reboot.
> 
> Receiver may need replacing if this behavior continues.


I thought this thread was discussing a known issue with guide data not being updated(or disappearing), seems kind of odd that all the people discussing this problem would have the same problem show up at the same time. I am kind of leaning towards this being a software issue. As has been stated, when a forced download is done all guide data is there. The next day or two, data starts disappearing from the guide. The weird thing is that data is disappearing from random places in the middle of the guide in my case(not from the end of the guide as you would expect if it was just not being updated).


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I checked our 722k receiver here and it shows Guide information for 8 days, which is what it should show. It is also not a known issue with the receiver. It may be a hard drive issue with the receiver if you continue to have this problem. Please let me know. Thanks.



olds403 said:


> I thought this thread was discussing a known issue with guide data not being updated(or disappearing), seems kind of odd that all the people discussing this problem would have the same problem show up at the same time. I am kind of leaning towards this being a software issue. As has been stated, when a forced download is done all guide data is there. The next day or two, data starts disappearing from the guide. The weird thing is that data is disappearing from random places in the middle of the guide in my case(not from the end of the guide as you would expect if it was just not being updated).


----------



## CeeWoo

My 722k is working fine also Ray (except for the issue of the broadband going to sleep when trying to stream-I hope they're working on that, I'm just about ready to give netflix another try). I'm on system L7.50 just in case that make a difference to the guide problem



Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I checked our 722k receiver here and it shows Guide information for 8 days, which is what it should show. It is also not a known issue with the receiver. It may be a hard drive issue with the receiver if you continue to have this problem. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## olds403

I have a 722(not 722k) receiver and have been having the disappearing guide information. Others have said they noticed the problem around the time that the moviepass upgrade showed up. That is consistent with my experience also, seem odd to me that we would all have hardware problems show up at the same time. I have been having no other issues with my 722. Yesterday my 722 was down to 1 day in the guide so forced a download, I am up in the morning and see my 722 reboot every day so I know it is rebooting when it is supposed to.


----------



## phrelin

The problem is a firmware problem with the 722 and [email protected] did accept my report as of this post and PM info. It's intermittent and therefore cannot be simply reproduced and IMHO it did come with the BB menu changes.

It happened to my 612 twice right after the BB menu changes, but hasn't happened since.

I don't have a 722k.


----------



## eichenberg

Well most of my channels say No info after 6:30 PM MT and I will be willing to bet that some of my timers will get all jacked up to. It seems evertime this happens I have afew timers that record old shows even though they are set to record new, all becuase the guide data is messed up and shows generic info for shows so the DVR software thinks it is a new show...or it has info but shows a original date of current date, but the program is actually from last year. I have a 722k and a 625. The 625 does not have No info at 6:30, just the 722k.


----------



## eichenberg

"eichenberg" said:


> Well most of my channels say No info after 6:30 PM MT and I will be willing to bet that some of my timers will get all jacked up to. It seems evertime this happens I have afew timers that record old shows even though they are set to record new, all becuase the guide data is messed up and shows generic info for shows so the DVR software thinks it is a new show...or it has info but shows a original date of current date, but the program is actually from last year. I have a 722k and a 625. The 625 does not have No info at 6:30, just the 722k.


I went ahead and did a check switch and the guide is fixed...timers are all fubared at the moment. Not sure if related or coinsidense but about an hour before i noticed the no info problem i had selected Blockbuster Movie Pass and did a search for a movie.


----------



## eichenberg

eichenberg said:


> Well most of my channels say No info after 6:30 PM MT and I will be willing to bet that some of my timers will get all jacked up to. It seems evertime this happens I have afew timers that record old shows even though they are set to record new, all becuase the guide data is messed up and shows generic info for shows so the DVR software thinks it is a new show...or it has info but shows a original date of current date, but the program is actually from last year. I have a 722k and a 625. The 625 does not have No info at 6:30, just the 722k.


Just happened again. Came home from work turn TV on go to guide and most channels show No Info after 2:30 PM MT.

Just got done chatting with support and they are sending me a replacement unit.


----------



## phrelin

Happened to me on my 722 again.

On Friday 1/21/2012 I set my schedule for the following week with over a week's worth of guide available. On Saturday morning 1/22/2012, the guide only went through Sunday midday.


----------



## TimCoh

Friday Night lost guide also. Called today and also getting replacement unit sent. If it happens again then what do we do? I still say it is the L722 software.


----------



## phrelin

TimCoh said:


> Friday Night lost guide also. Called today and also getting replacement unit sent. If it happens again then what do we do? I still say it is the L722 software.


It's either in the software or some mysterious illness has attached a whole bunch of boxes.:sure:


----------



## SayWhat?

eichenberg said:


> Just got done chatting with support and they are sending me a replacement unit.





TimCoh said:


> Called today and also getting replacement unit sent.
> 
> I still say it is the L722 software.


Why be so impatient and run up support costs? So the guide flakes out sometimes, big deal, it's not a life and death situation.

Happens on my 508 every few days, so how would it be '_the L722 software_'? Guide shows the current program and the next program, then "Info not available" or whatever.

Timers still record because the info populates far enough in advance of the scheduled timer. If it doesn't, it ain't no thang.


----------



## eichenberg

SayWhat? said:


> Why be so impatient and run up support costs? So the guide flakes out sometimes, big deal, it's not a life and death situation.
> 
> Happens on my 508 every few days, so how would it be '_the L722 software_'? Guide shows the current program and the next program, then "Info not available" or whatever.
> 
> Timers still record because the info populates far enough in advance of the scheduled timer. If it doesn't, it ain't no thang.


Do me a favor and add iCarly for new runs to your DVR...come back in two days and check out your daily list. If what is happening to me happens to you you will have about 30 iCarly's listed to be recorded for a 7 day stretch. Will they all record. I don't know as I delete them all except for the 1 new show. The first time it happend I found out becuase after a week my daughter wanted to watch the new iCarly show, so I pull up My Recordings for her to watch and I did in deed have about 30 shows recorded. So now I am gun shy and delete in advance which is time consuming. This even happened on the "new" receiver I just received, so obviously it is a software issue and I have not had a chance to call Dish again.


----------



## phrelin

Happened on my 722 again.


SayWhat? said:


> Why be so impatient and run up support costs?


 Calling and reporting it emphasizes that it's happening to a lot of boxes. Tech Support should be saying it's a known issue and they're working on it, not sending out refurbs. Unless, of course, the only known cure is wipe the firmware, scrub the hard drive and reinstall the entire OS.



> So the guide flakes out sometimes, big deal, it's not a life and death situation.


In my situation since I'm retired, checking my 722 in the morning is no big deal. But...



> Happens on my 508 every few days, so how would it be '_the L722 software_'? Guide shows the current program and the next program, then "Info not available" or whatever.
> 
> Timers still record because the info populates far enough in advance of the scheduled timer. If it doesn't, it ain't no thang.


In some households a missed recording might result in a bit of a spat with others in the family if you're the one in charge of keeping the TV system working, particularly since you decided to save money by dropping cable and going Dish. And...

After repopulating the guide on the 722, the timers don't always "repopulate" properly. I have several times had to go to the last timer in the list, "click" on it, and watch the "numbers" of the timers reappear before the list of scheduled recordings appears for that timer.

And about the software, it didn't happen before the code was added to provide for the Blockbuster system.

Regarding the 508 and the problem, there's a long post from last June which I'll quote in part here:


Blowgun said:


> It's been said that it's a sign of a failing hard drive. However, I don't believe that to be 100 percent correct. My 508 has been doing that for years and if it was a failing hard drive it would have failed by now. In my experience, here are the three most common scenarios....
> 
> ...It's a bug in the software and I listed it as one of the 30 annoying bugs with this receiver. It's been like that, well, for years.


If it is a bug in the 508 software that's been around "for years" it should have been fixed. But Dish wants the 508's phased out for two reasons so I'm pretty sure they aren't devoting a lot of engineering time on it.

:rant:
IMHO my 722 isn't working right because the upper management bought a bankrupt Blockbuster and told engineering to hustle out this marketing tool so they could remove Blockbuster's life support. It had nothing to do with Dish Network, the satellite TV service, as we knew it.

What worries me is Charlie isn't running the company and the new guy doesn't really know what the various input thingys in the back of my 722 do, nor does he care. And he most certainly would see no reason to devote the same engineering resources (read "costs") to fixing crap code he ordered done in a hurry.

Of course, I have no reason to believe this, except that entirely new code normally was slowly rolled out over many, many weeks to see if something is wrong. If something even _may_ be wrong, the rollout was halted and they'd spend many $$$$ of engineering time to fix it. The rollout of this code was a marketing decision based on propping up a risky management decision.

And if they leave the 722 stuck with this problem like they have the 508 while they roll out the "new and cool" Hopper for [strike]alpha testers[/strike] customers, I'm going to have to reevaluate my years, and years, and years, of customer loyalty to Echostar equipment.
:rant:

Yeah, I'm getting irked and it is becoming a big deal. I was acquainted in the past with how Echostar Engineering allocated resources paid for by Dish. The fact that this wasn't fixed right away and they are placating customers by sending out refurbs doesn't "feel right" to me.


----------



## TimCoh

I received my refurb 722 hooked it up and listened to the fan for an hour. Called up she didn't have a clue what I was talking about. 2nd tier said it was DOA.( Wednesday). Had to say cancel me. To get a tech out with another 722. Thursday tech came. Guess what same defect, DOA listen to fan. The tech went to get a 722k. Said they are new. 722 no more new ones just refurb. So far it is working. I agree about Blockbuster. Dish is losing tract of what they are, A TV service.


----------



## phrelin

Well, if someone would send me a new working 722k, probably I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## FarmerBob

The guide has been a problem for many many years since featured services based on it came about, long before Blockbuster was ever in the picture. The biggest problem is the content provider, Zap2It/Tribune. They're dumb as a box of rocks. But DISH still uses them and their method of integration. That's why I keep saying that Charlie should have bought TiVo, last Spring, which would have stopped the law suits and given the DISH gear their incredible software with no threat. I can't remember a single conflict that was not logically resolved with practically no effort on the viewers end with a TiVo device. The suggestions were annoying though. But that's how far their software was. It could think for itself! And the UI was/is very mature in look compared to DISH's. Things just worked. I have always though of TiVo for their GUI and DISH for their picture. But now . . . .

We are constantly having many and strange programming issues with both our 625 and 722 all the time. More so lately.

I didn't know how really bad DISH's GUI was until I had a TiVo. And was told the main reason it is, is because of the infringement potential. That was in the early days when TiVo had power. Last Spring they lost it, prime time for a buy out, but got it back last Fall.

As long as I can remember, mid 90's, DISH has always thrown refurbs at problems instead of addressing the issue directly. I can only imagine their shipping bill and see why they are charging to return gear now. 

Sorry, Charlie.


----------



## Henry

After L7.50 downloaded (maybe 2 weeks ago) my sluggish, and sometimes incomplete guide issues went away. 

Today, I'm sorry to report, one of those came back. My 722k's EPG only extended until tomorrow (Sat) night and I had to download a fresh copy of it. 

The other problem (sluggish EPG response) has not come back to life, but in its place is a slight (barely noticeable) across-the-board delay - all functions. I can live with this, ...

... but it would be nice if Dish would permanently fix the Guide once and for all.


----------



## phrelin

Happened again on my 722. Any DIRT member want to order me a new 722k?:sure:


----------



## JS_racer

Add me to the list too. Started possibly a month or two ago. This morning the guide was full and working well. Got home and turned the box on, no guide data for anything after the current hour. I have pulled the plug a few times, check switched a few times. 
This sure is getting old fast. My box is a 722k with the antenna module, sling, and ehd. On 750 now
Any tips or ideas of what to try? 

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## phrelin

Happened again. Friday 2/10/2012 had less than two days on my 722. Thursday I had a full week+ of schedule.


----------



## dttruax

Just got a new (refurbished) replacement 722 and the thing with the guide happened a few days later. Missed some things during the day I wanted recorded because of it. I find that if I just leave the receiver on in the morning when I leave for work I can get it to record my shows. But it is really annoying when it does happen, especially if I want to find something on later in the evening.


----------



## dttruax

I forgot to add that the first time I noticed this happening (late last year in December), it was around the time that Dish put all those Holiday music stations (around station 90 or so). I also noticed that Dish now is also rearranging/adding some channels to the lineup. Not sure if there's some correlation with them rearranging the schedule and it not completely downloading or what, but they seem to happen around the same time.


----------



## beetle02

The problem I'm having is when the guide updates it resets any manual changes I made to my timers.


----------



## JS_racer

Add a few more times for me, including today. does a new box fix the issue ??


----------



## olds403

Happened to me again last Sunday, had to manually update the guide.


----------



## phrelin

I forgot to post here. It happened to my 722 again on Monday.


----------



## JS_racer

Ok, can't figure our boxes crapped at the same time. Software?


----------



## phrelin

JS_racer said:


> Ok, can't figure our boxes crapped at the same time. Software?


Well, my 722 had a day-and-a-half guide again this morning.

Some of us provided info to the DIRT representatives here as it appears to be some kind of glitch in the firmware/software at the point when the Blockbuster stuff was added.

I must admit I'm beginning to worry as after I forced a guide update this morning I was confronted with this screen:








Since the menus were redesigned I have never had a blank "New Releases" area on the screen.

I guess at some point I'm going to have to move all my recorded content off my 722 onto an EHD, do a hard reboot, and hope for the best.

I really don't want to do that in the midst of February Sweeps as I have 21 hours of "current" recordings on the internal drive which means the process will take 2½ hours. By late March I'll catch up with viewing current stuff. But my anxiety level is getting a bit high.


----------



## eichenberg

"phrelin" said:


> Well, my 722 had a day-and-a-half guide again this morning.
> 
> Some of us provided info to the DIRT representatives here as it appears to be some kind of glitch in the firmware/software at the point when the Blockbuster stuff was added.
> 
> I must admit I'm beginning to worry as after I forced a guide update this morning I was confronted with this screen:
> 
> Since the menus were redesigned I have never had a blank "New Releases" area on the screen.
> 
> I guess at some point I'm going to have to move all my recorded content off my 722 onto an EHD, do a hard reboot, and hope for the best.
> 
> I really don't want to do that in the midst of February Sweeps as I have 21 hours of "current" recordings on the internal drive which means the process will take 2½ hours. By late March I'll catch up with viewing current stuff. But my anxiety level is getting a bit high.


Ever since i got my replacement 722k i have only had one problem right after i got it installed. I too had a blank New Release area and it scared me too. But it has been fine since.


----------



## phrelin

eichenberg said:


> Ever since i got my replacement 722k i have only had one problem right after i got it installed. I too had a blank New Release area and it scared me too. But it has been fine since.


The problem is that the menu absence reflects that yesterday I had many channel 501 VOD movies that had been downloaded by Dish from the satellite to the hard drive. Today I have no 501 channels. Several possible causes are possible:

The DVR is just not accessing them correctly and if I did a hard reboot everything will come back just fine.
The internal hard drive directory just got scrambled for those, over a week or so everything will be downloaded again by Dish, and everything will be fine.
The internal hard drive is failing and will soon crash.
I don't care if I don't have the 501 channels as we don't watch VOD. But since #3 above would be a horrendous catastrophe :sure: I've decided to move 12 hours of drama from the past week onto an external hard drive and keep new drama there until we get caught up. I'm leaving 5 hours of comedy and 4 hours of other stuff on the internal drive.

At some point I may clean all recordings off the internal drive and do a hard reboot. It's just we've gotten behind in our TV watching.

And if it crashes before the end of March, I'm going to be irked.


----------



## olds403

Did another check switch last night to download the guide as it was down to 2 days worth of listings.


----------



## Mike109

How do you perform a hard reboot?


----------



## olds403

unplug it for a little while then plug it back in.


----------



## eichenberg

Here is a little twist...my 625 that feeds my son's room did not recored a few of his shows that are on Sat nights. After looking at the timers every single one said "no info available", never had that happen on the 625 before. So maybe it is something other than the Blockbuster programing causing this. Doing a checkswitch did nothing, I had to unplug and plug back in to force a guide download.


----------



## [email protected]

eichenberg said:


> Here is a little twist...my 625 that feeds my son's room did not recored a few of his shows that are on Sat nights. After looking at the timers every single one said "no info available", never had that happen on the 625 before. So maybe it is something other than the Blockbuster programing causing this. Doing a checkswitch did nothing, I had to unplug and plug back in to force a guide download.


Can you please PM me your account information so I can report this issue? Thank you!


----------



## JS_racer

Damn box, no info again today. This is starting to blow with a vacation right around the corner. Why does it update with junk why not leave it alone it was good this morning. Try again later or the next day, have 8 more in the guide before the update. Don't have **** after, fkn sad. Sure glad I pay $150 for this fun!!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Since you have already perform the hard reset (unplugged receiver) and ran the check switch with no resolution to the problem, the next step would be to replace the receiver. There may be a problem with the hard drive. Please PM me with your account information, verifying your shipping address where you want the receiver sent, so I can send you a replacement receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.



JS_racer said:


> Damn box, no info again today. This is starting to blow with a vacation right around the corner. Why does it update with junk why not leave it alone it was good this morning. Try again later or the next day, have 8 more in the guide before the update. Don't have **** after, fkn sad. Sure glad I pay $150 for this fun!!


----------



## JS_racer

Had the guide this morning, gone again 8 hours later. Sweet!!

Pm sent ray


----------



## jwktiger05

Hello yesterday I set to record something for next Monday (guide was going the 7+ days in advance as normal). Today the guide doesn't go past Friday (3/9) 5pm and it doesn't show what I had programed to record on Mon

the dvr is a 722(k?) and I did a reboot on Monday (before this); should I do a roboot now, advise?


----------



## phrelin

jwktiger05 said:


> Hello yesterday I set to record something for next Monday (guide was going the 7+ days in advance as normal). Today the guide doesn't go past Friday (3/9) 5pm and it doesn't show what I had programed to record on Mon
> 
> the dvr is a 722(k?) and I did a reboot on Monday (before this); should I do a roboot now, advise?


Check it tomorrow morning to see if it downloaded a full guide. If not, you can force it to update without a reboot, but a hard reboot may be a better idea.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sadly... I have now seen this (happened yesterday) on my 922... so it apparently isn't just limited to the 722 series...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You can do a hard reset to have it reboot. If the hard reset doesn't work, if you haven't already done so, run a check switch and then let it download the EPG. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.



jwktiger05 said:


> Hello yesterday I set to record something for next Monday (guide was going the 7+ days in advance as normal). Today the guide doesn't go past Friday (3/9) 5pm and it doesn't show what I had programed to record on Mon
> 
> the dvr is a 722(k?) and I did a reboot on Monday (before this); should I do a roboot now, advise?


----------



## phrelin

My 722 hasn't had the guide glitch in several weeks now. I was beginning to think something had changed. So today my 612 had a 1½ day guide, the first time this calendar year and only the third time since the BB menu system was downloaded to it. Why did I get so optimistic?:sure:


----------



## olds403

Mine is kind of unpredictable also, it had not been a problem for over a week but Thursday mine was down to about 3 days worth of guide left.


----------



## JS_racer

good since 3/2 here now. same equipment, no changes on my end.


----------



## jwktiger05

after the guide updated Thurs night/Fri morning the guide has been the same; it even had the recordings I set up to be recorded as well. wierd


----------



## phrelin

Well the 612 did it again. This morning had about a day and a half. Yesterday 8+ days. But it's been awhile for the 722.


----------



## jtphil

I've had the problem of losing the guide for several months, but I think I may have solved it, as it's been over two weeks since the last loss. Here's my story.

I first noticed the problem in my 622 sometime in January. The way it usually manifested itself was that the local over the air PBS station lost its guide completely (although the satellite PBS station still had its guide), and the rest of the channels had their guides for about two days or so.

I called Dish, and although they were very nice, they never acknowledged that this was a known problem. And they couldn't solve the problem. Roughly every other day (sometimes everyday), the guide was lost.

Then I had a hard disk failure, and Dish sent me a replacement 622; I thought that would solve the problem. It didn't.

I recreated all my timers, including a manual timer for recording the news from 6:00am to 6:30am everyday; since the guide lists three separate names for that show for weekdays, Saturdays, and Sundays, I thought it was simpler to just have one manual timer rather than three different ones.

Anyway, as I said, I still had the problem. Then it got worse.

One Monday I woke up to find that not only did I not have a guide, but none of my Sunday evening shows had been recorded! 

I called Dish and they sent out someone to visit. That person was very nice, but he couldn't offer any solution. Then his boss showed up. Still no solution. But he asked me to call him directly when the problem occurred as he might be able to diagnose it. Two days later the problem recurred, I called him, and he never showed. I called him again, and his phone had been disconnected. 

For some reason, I decided to delete the daily manual news timer and create three distinct timers to record the morning news.

I didn't have a problem for several days.:hurah:

Then I created a manual timer to record a show on one of the Sirius radio channels.

And the problem came back! 

It seems that whenever I create a manual timer, I have the problem. No manual timers, no problem. Is this really the cause? Have I found the source of the problem?

It's been a very frustrating few months, and I've gotten into the habit of checking for the guide first thing in the morning. There's been no problem for two weeks now, but I don't want to let my guard down.


----------



## olds403

I do not use manual timers and have had the missing guide problem.


----------



## Mike109

I'm missing guide data again, this is the second time in 2 weeks.

At 11:50pm Thurs (4-5-2012) I noticed my Daily Schedule had no programming listed beyond Sat (4-7-2012) morning. I checked the guide & it too only went to 2:00pm Sat.

I checked again at midnight & the guide then extended to 2:30pm Sat. I thought that's interesting - where did it find an extra half hour of data.

So I checked again at 12:25am Fri (4-6-2012) and now I have a full schedule through 4-14-2012 till 6:30pm.

If the data was missing & no updates are done until 3:00am, where did it all of sudden get the missing data?


----------



## phrelin

My 612 had missing guide data again, yesterday 4/7/2011. The day before it was fully populated with data.

My 722 has not had a guide glitch since February 18.


----------



## jtphil

It had to come to an end, and tonight it did. After a few weeks with no problems, the guide has pulled its partial disappearing act again, this time on a Saturday evening rather than Sunday.

Same symptoms as before. The guide info was lost completely for the over the air local PBS station, and there was about two days worth of info for the other channels.

Is there any progress being made towards a resolution of this problem? I'm totally frustrated at this point and am looking into other options.


----------



## Mike109

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> You can do a hard reset to have it reboot. If the hard reset doesn't work, if you haven't already done so, run a check switch and then let it download the EPG. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.


It happened again this afternoon. Guide went out only about a day & a half.

The previous time it came back by itself so I did not miss any future scheduled recordings.

Problem is when it goes out all the current local OTA sub channel information also goes missing. The first hour of these say Digital Service & the remainder say No Info. What happens if I have a scheduled sub channel recording during this time? Since programs do not appear in the schedule for the missing main channels I presume they will not appear for the sub channels either and therefore will not be recorded.

I can see if something missed an update cycle there would be no new data, but why does the existing guide data disappear?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Mike109 said:


> Problem is when it goes out all the current local OTA sub channel information also goes missing.


I have seen this with a 922 as well... and both problems seem to come together. OTA sub-channel + only 2 day EPG happen the same time.

Once I had the data in the morning when I first turned on the receiver, then later in the day the data was gone... so it isn't just happening overnight. Sometimes it is happening while using the receiver during the day.

With it happening on so many different receivers, and ones using different firmware... its either some common block of code OR something happening with the uplink data. Even if it is a data issue, it seems like the data itself is still there, just the receiver can't find it sometimes.


----------



## phrelin

My 612 had missing guide data again - out only to a day and a half. 

Again, my 722 has not had a guide glitch since February 18.


----------



## Henry

I was looking at my 722k's EPG last nite (4/25) and noticed that my programming didn't extend beyond 4/27. I did a "check switch" so it could force an EPG update. A few minutes (well, actually 9 minutes) later, all was as it should be. 

Way to go, guys.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please let me know if it continues to occur. Could be a HD issue is developing. Thanks.



Henry said:


> I was looking at my 722k's EPG last nite (4/25) and noticed that my programming didn't extend beyond 4/27. I did a "check switch" so it could force an EPG update. A few minutes (well, actually 9 minutes) later, all was as it should be.
> 
> Way to go, guys.


----------



## Henry

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please let me know if it continues to occur. Could be a HD issue is developing. Thanks.


It's been happening on and off for as long as I have had this 722k (four/five months?). I don't make a big fuss about it because the solution is rather simple.

Others here have seen it on their receivers too, but I can't tell you off the top of my head if they're seeing it on a 722 or 622. Whatever is causing the truncated EPG, it's been happening for quite a while.

I'll make sure I PM you the next time.


----------



## Mike109

Henry said:


> It's been happening on and off for as long as I have had this 722k (four/five months?). I don't make a big fuss about it because the solution is rather simple.
> 
> Others here have seen it on their receivers too, but I can't tell you off the top of my head if they're seeing it on a 722 or 622. Whatever is causing the truncated EPG, it's been happening for quite a while.
> 
> I'll make sure I PM you the next time.


The solution is simple. Problem is that you don't know when the guide has a problem, and have to be home to fix it. If you have something scheduled during the "outage" then that program does not appear in the list to be recorded either. Which means it probably will not get recorded.


----------



## Henry

Mike109 said:


> The solution is simple. Problem is that you don't know when the guide has a problem, and have to be home to fix it. If you have something scheduled during the "outage" then that program does not appear in the list to be recorded either. Which means it probably will not get recorded.


You're absolutely right ... that can happen. I check all my timers (and the EPG) every morning and night.

I'm guessing that truncated EPGs occur during the overnight (4 AM for mine) updates. When it happens, I usually detect it early on and apply the solution.

But, yeah, you're right and _having_ to check the EPG numerous times a day is a pain that gets old real quick.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please let me know. Thanks.



Henry said:


> It's been happening on and off for as long as I have had this 722k (four/five months?). I don't make a big fuss about it because the solution is rather simple.
> 
> Others here have seen it on their receivers too, but I can't tell you off the top of my head if they're seeing it on a 722 or 622. Whatever is causing the truncated EPG, it's been happening for quite a while.
> 
> I'll make sure I PM you the next time.


----------



## Garry L

This has been happening to my 722 on and off for weeks, Now it has happened two days in a row. Guide is OK in the A.M. but by P.M. it is only good for two days. This is an ongoing problem and unfortunately Dish has done nothing to correct it.


----------



## Mike109

When it happened 10 days ago it was about 2pm. I hardly ever watch TV in the afternoon & only had it on to show a friend something. If I never had the TV on I would never have known there was problem, especially if it properly updates itself the next time. In the meantime of course a program might not get recorded.

With so many people having this problem I doubt all their hard drives are acting up.


----------



## Garry L

Same problem This AM, a full guide, this PM is two days. Obviously no help from Dish. Oh well.


----------



## Henry

I had a full guide last nite and this morning. When it happens to my machine (722k) it seems to be a random thing.

To be very honest, I haven't tried to figure it out. But as time goes by and Dish doesn't correct it, I will have to.

For example, 
- I haven't tried to "predict" a truncated EPG by not rebooting my machine (with a truncated EPG) before going to bed to see what happens the next morning.

- Similarly, I haven't started writing what dates and times are involved to see if they are predictable events.

- Nor have I looked at the EPG on my 622 (as though going down the stairs to it is just too much excersize for me. ).​Since the EPGs downloaded from the satellite(s) are pretty much identical, it is possible the our issue is a manifestation of signal strength or some other receiver-relate variable. But maybe it's too soon to try to rationalize it. I'm hoping that DIRT will give us some tricks to try.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee

Within the last week I've noticed on 2 of my 722's that the Guide only shows perhaps 2 days. Additionally, I've noticed when that happened on both units, when I want to do a search, the search screen displays only one column. I don't get the second column which lets you further drill down...Such as, say if I want to search Sports, then Basketball...The only option I have to select is Sports and that's it, until I manually upgrade the online program guide, then it's back to normal. Strange how that both 722's had the same issue.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

What happens to the guide if you run a check switch test? This should update the guide information. Please let me know if you have already tried this. You can also unplug the receiver for 10 seconds from the electrical outlet to have the receiver reboot. Thanks.



Transplanted Yankee said:


> Within the last week I've noticed on 2 of my 722's that the Guide only shows perhaps 2 days. Additionally, I've noticed when that happened on both units, when I want to do a search, the search screen displays only one column. I don't get the second column which lets you further drill down...Such as, say if I want to search Sports, then Basketball...The only option I have to select is Sports and that's it, until I manually upgrade the online program guide, then it's back to normal. Strange how that both 722's had the same issue.


----------



## olds403

Happened again on my 722, has been several weeks since it happened last that I noticed. Down to 1.5 days of guide tonight, forced a download. Will see how long it goes next time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Happened to me recently on my 922 as well.

I'm inclined to believe either:

1. There is a problem with the EPG becoming corrupt which is affecting all of these different receivers.

OR

2. There is a tiny bit of common code somewhere in all of these that is the culprit.

I'm actually more inclined to believe they have a general EPG issue, though, since we know they have other issues with data in the EPG at times.


----------



## Garry L

Hasn't happened on my 722 since 4/27.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

How old is your receiver? The Guide information is saved to the HD so it could be a problem with the receiver. Have you had any DVR function issues - pause, ff, rewind? Please let me know. Thanks.



olds403 said:


> Happened again on my 722, has been several weeks since it happened last that I noticed. Down to 1.5 days of guide tonight, forced a download. Will see how long it goes next time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

A question I have... for those of you experiencing the problem, how full are your DVRs?

I tend to run 80-95% most of the time because I keep recording things that I don't have time to watch... so I've wondered if that doesn't start to cause issues once you have a mostly full (user and reserved portions) hard drive.


----------



## Henry

Stewart Vernon said:


> A question I have... for those of you experiencing the problem, how full are your DVRs?
> 
> I tend to run 80-95% most of the time because I keep recording things that I don't have time to watch... so I've wondered if that doesn't start to cause issues once you have a mostly full (user and reserved portions) hard drive.


My DVR mostly says I have between 50-45 hrs of unused HD recording time ... sorry to be so vague, but I honestly don't know how much HD my 722k can hold. As many others, I sometimes experience a truncated EPG. It's not something that happens at a predictable rate (the last time it happened was weeks ago). The thing that usually tips me off is a lack of Timer-ed programs on my Schedule that are two or more days away.


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> A question I have... for those of you experiencing the problem, how full are your DVRs?
> 
> I tend to run 80-95% most of the time because I keep recording things that I don't have time to watch... so I've wondered if that doesn't start to cause issues once you have a mostly full (user and reserved portions) hard drive.


I generally keep my DVR's drive pretty clean, moving stuff to EHD's. My 612 rarely has any accumulation but my 722 does right now.

I don't see any correlation between when it happens and DVR space. In fact, I can't see any reason for it to happen that is specific to some measurable event. And it doesn't happen on mine on days when another person reports it. It seems random, except for the fact that on both boxes it started happening after the changes in firmware/software were made to accommodate BB.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> What happens to the guide if you run a check switch test? This should update the guide information. Please let me know if you have already tried this. You can also unplug the receiver for 10 seconds from the electrical outlet to have the receiver reboot. Thanks.


If I run a check switch test, at the end, it will upgrade the guide info. Then both guide and search are back to normal.
Question is -- Why would I have to keep doing the check switch to get the guide and search functionality back to what it's supposed to be at in the first place?
What's happening that's causing this?...To others as well.
I could understand if it was happening on a single 722, then I could say that the hard drive or board is on the fritz...But to happen on 2 of my 3 722's around the same time frame.
Telling me to unplug the unit, or manually update the EPG is like asking someone if their computer is plugged into an electrical outlet when it crashes on programs.
Manually updating the EPG to get basic functionality back is not the resolution to the issue.


----------



## Henry

I think he's asking so he can tell people how to recover the EPG while Dish's engineers find the cause.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hmm... Well, my 922 was doing it before they added the Blockbuster stuff... so I don't think that is it.

Most of the time, when it happens for me... it is towards the end of the week for 1-2 days... then usually ok for at least a week before it happens again.


----------



## Henry

Stewart Vernon said:


> Hmm... Well, my 922 was doing it before they added the Blockbuster stuff... so I don't think that is it.
> 
> Most of the time, when it happens for me... it is towards the end of the week for 1-2 days... then usually ok for at least a week before it happens again.


My 722k does it when it wants. I haven't found anything that predictably causes the problem.


----------



## phrelin

My 612 did again last night.



Stewart Vernon said:


> Hmm... Well, my 922 was doing it before they added the Blockbuster stuff... so I don't think that is it.


That's interesting. I wonder if there was some code on the 922 that was added to the other boxes when the BB stuff was added?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The guide information is stored on the HD so if it is consistently not updating, there may be a problem with the HD. Signal loss will also cause it not to update. The update occurs normally at 3 AM depending upon the receiver and if the time has been changed. Are you losing any DVR functions? Please let me know. Thanks.



phrelin said:


> My 612 did again last night.
> 
> That's interesting. I wonder if there was some code on the 922 that was added to the other boxes when the BB stuff was added?


----------



## BobaBird

It's been happening with some regularity on my 922. When it's down to 2 days, it also loses all OTA sub-channel guide info. The really odd thing is that one time 9-day guide was restored during a viewing session without any check switch or other action on my part.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

BobaBird said:


> It's been happening with some regularity on my 922. When it's down to 2 days, it also loses all OTA sub-channel guide info. The really odd thing is that one time 9-day guide was restored during a viewing session without any check switch or other action on my part.


When it happens on my 922... I can put it into standby sometimes and it will recover the EPG... but then it might be gone again the next day.

Usually happens to me around the end of the week for 1-2 days and then goes back to normal for a week. It doesn't happen every week either. I haven't missed any timers/recordings from it... but it is very weird.


----------



## Garry L

Yesterday (5/16) full guide was on my 722 through late afternoon. When checked for scheduled recordings a 6:35 PM, a message appeared indicating the guide was not current and needed download. When guide was checked,it showed one day. Down load worked OK in restoring gude. Guide shows 8 days this AM. I hope dish will fix this annoying glitch.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

How many times have you lost your Guide information? Have you run a check switch test to see if this will cease? The Guide information is stored on the HD. If this continues, we need to replace the receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.



Garry L said:


> Yesterday (5/16) full guide was on my 722 through late afternoon. When checked for scheduled recordings a 6:35 PM, a message appeared indicating the guide was not current and needed download. When guide was checked,it showed one day. Down load worked OK in restoring gude. Guide shows 8 days this AM. I hope dish will fix this annoying glitch.


----------



## Garry L

Ray. It's happening to too many receivers for them all to have "hard drive failure" (in my humble opinion.) I replaced my 722 a few months ago, so it's not that old.


----------



## Henry

Hey Ray;

My 722k was delivered just a couple of months ago. As you know, I've experienced the same problem, but sporatically (I can't induce the problem). I have been able to recover every time by either rebooting (which includes an EPG download) or a Check Switch operation. One time while I was browsing the guide, I got a message exactly as Garry L's, and was able to recover that way.

Like Garry says, I really don't think it's an individual machine issue. 

I have my 722k set to do nightly updates at 4AM. Just for grins, I think I'll try 1AM or midnight to see what happens. Can I do that or does it always have to be after midnight?


----------



## olds403

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> How old is your receiver? The Guide information is saved to the HD so it could be a problem with the receiver. Have you had any DVR function issues - pause, ff, rewind? Please let me know. Thanks.


Receiver is 3.5 years old (fall of '08), couple of months ago I had an issue where it would not turn on, took 3 hard resets to get it to boot up but has been fine ever since. The only recurring issue has been the short guide and that is unpredictable, it may go days or weeks before it happens again.

My hard drive on the dvr is at about 20% full, keep most stuff on EHD's, run a cooling fan and average temp is 86 degrees.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee

Garry L said:


> Ray. It's happening to too many receivers for them all to have "hard drive failure" (in my humble opinion.) I replaced my 722 a few months ago, so it's not that old.


I agree. I've had the same guide and search issues on 2 of my 722's at the same time for say the last several weeks now.


----------



## Garry L

My 722 has had the same issue return two or three times in the last couple of weeks. Guide is fine during the morning hours. Sometime during the afternoon it goes from a full guide to a two day guide. Does anyone have the same problem ?


----------



## Henry

Garry L said:


> My 722 has had the same issue return two or three times in the last couple of weeks. Guide is fine during the morning hours. Sometime during the afternoon it goes from a full guide to a two day guide. Does anyone have the same problem ?


I've reported this same problem about my 722k. For what it's worth, my 722k has not done this in the last few weeks. The problem is random and unpredictable.


----------



## Garry L

Do the DIRT folks have any ideas about this pervasive problem?


----------



## Transplanted Yankee

Thought my Search and Guide issue was only on 2 of my 722K's. Yesterday I noticed it was on my third 722 as well...So...now I'm having this issue on all 3 of my 722's. Did a check switch and each time after completion, both the search and guide info returns to normal.
Two of my 722K's are about 18 months old and the third I've only had for about 6 months.
Very frustrating indeed, that I'll have a full 7 or 9 days of guide info, then out of the blue I'll now have perhaps one day.
I seriously doubt that's it's a hard drive issue, based upon the fact I'm experiencing this issue on all three of my 722K's.
When I notice I don't have a guide beyond one day on one receiver, if I check the other 2, sure enough they don't have anything beyond one day as well.
I turn off each receiver every evening and check switches indicate nothing beyond normal successful completion, etc.


----------



## Henry

Garry L said:


> Do the DIRT folks have any ideas about this pervasive problem?


Don't know. The DIRT folks have acknowleged the issue here, but I don't think they have given us a solution.

I'm not sure what priority the Engineering Dept. has given to this problem. My assumption is that since every occurrernce has had a simple work-around by the user, the priority is low.

Maybe the new firmware has fixed it.


----------



## Henry

Henry said:


> Don't know. The DIRT folks have acknowleged the issue here, but I don't think they have given us a solution.
> 
> I'm not sure what priority the Engineering Dept. has given to this problem. My assumption is that since every occurrernce has had a simple work-around by the user, the priority is low.
> 
> Maybe the new firmware has fixed it.


Guess I spoke too soon.

Yesterday at around 4:30PM, I noticed that my 722(k)'s EPG didn't extend beyond Tuesday. I recovered with a _Test Switch_.

I also looked for the firmware version and it was still using L7.50. If history is any guide, I won't get L7.51 for another week or so.


----------



## Garry L

Today at 1:30pm-OK full guide. 3:30PM-two days of guide.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please PM your receiver number to me so I can submit a trouble report to our engineering department. Thanks.



Garry L said:


> Today at 1:30pm-OK full guide. 3:30PM-two days of guide.


----------



## Mike109

I had the short guide 2 days this week. May have been more but it just depends when I look at it.


----------



## Mike109

I happened again last night about 6:00pm, guide extended less than 2 days.

And of course the local OTA sub channel data is also gone so I cannot even see what is on in the next hour.

This has got to get fixed.


----------



## Garry L

As of 1:00PM, two day guide only. Had been OK for a couple weeks. Oh well!


----------



## Henry

Mine's hangin' in there... shhhh.


----------



## TimCoh

I used Guide Sunday afternoon it was complete. Around 9:30PM Saw 722k was not recording. So after all this time Dish does nothing.
Why doesn't the Dish team say what this problem is? All they say is I reported this to engineering.


----------

